
Googler proves any iPhone app with camera permission can spy on you - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/10/26/iphone-camera-permissions-google-ios/
======
linopolus
Indeed a feature, not a bug. Apps like as an example barcode scanners need
camera access without the iOS-provided camera UI for using their own and being
able to detect barcodes. I don't see Apple being able to do much about it
besides a) somehow detecting and rejecting such apps in their review or b)
forcing some kind of hint when a camera is active, maybe like the colored
status bar you get when having a call in the background or connections to the
phones hotspot, but these are ugly.

~~~
itg
They should put a tiny led that turns on whenever the camera is on, like in
their macbooks. Would also be useful for notifications, which is a feature
implemented on many android phones.

------
Sujan
Why "Googler" in the post title? Post on a private blog, code posted on a
private Github account...

~~~
grzm
The article states

> _”Google engineer Felix Krause has detailed an alarming privacy setting in
> Apple’s iOS…”_

It’s added information. If it were meant to imply that it had something to do
with his work at Google, the headline would likely have been “Google proves…”.

~~~
Sujan
It adds nothing to the title.

Mentioning in the article content that Felix works at Google would be enough.
He didn't release that information as a Google engineer, but a private person.

This just feels like they want to play the Google vs. Apple angle, don't you
think?

~~~
grzm
Considering later in the piece they write “Interestingly, this marks yet
another occasion in which Google discovers technical inconsistencies or
vulnerabilities in competitors’ products.”, they definitely are playing that
angle.

------
tinus_hn
So an app with the camera permission can use the camera?

